# CF bulb VS Fluorecent tube



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

im planning on buying some 2 CF bulbs (2x20W)
these------>









right now i have a flourecent light tube on my tank thats 15W.
this -->









which one would have a better lighting? i heard that CF is less efficient that Ftubes. in this case, would a 40W CF bulb, be better than the 15W Fluorecent tube?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

At worst the 40 watt twin tube bulb would be a 20 watt equivalent bulb. It's major problem is the side of the tubes that closely face each other, blocking any of that light from hitting a reflector. Other than that it should be about as effective as a single T5 bulb, given equally well designed reflectors. (Just my opinion)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Considering your CF bulbs are half acntic then the tube would be better. 

2x20w bulbs by Lights of America bulbs from Walmart's lighting section would be better than the CF bulbs above, and probably better than the fluorescent tubes.

-John N.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

It all depends upon the criteria you are using to define "better".

If the goal is growing plants, the light output of the tube, in at least reds and blues, is most important critera. That explains the answers above.

The acntic part of the 50/50 tube is a narrow focused blue color that is mostly outside those helpful to grow plants, so it's pretty much 50 percent wasted.

There are lots of possibilities, but you really want to get a bulb that at least works well for growing plants.

Since this is a compact tank, Compact Fluorescent is an appropriate choice. This technology tends to conserve space and the expense of some electrical efficiency. It's about getting maximum light in a small space.

If you are an eco freak like me, you put 4 or 5 those tanks side-by-side so you can use a more energy efficient fixture.


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

would this be better than the ones mentones above?








_Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-24" The Coralife F/W Aqualight T-5 is a double lamp fixture ideal for freshwater and planted aquariums. Includes one Colormax Full Spectrum and one 6700K T-5 (5/8 diameter) fluorescent lamp. Features an on/off switch, a built in electronic ballast, sleek black aluminum housing, a highly polished reflector, acrylic lens cover and adjustable width tank mounts. T-5 lamps are 14 watts each._


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I have several of the Coralife T5 units. These probably use the least electricity per lumen out of any available aquarium fixture.

*tubes*
The "pink" tube isn't that good, but the 6700K tube is pretty good. When I replace tubes, I just get the 6700K. Thinking about looking online to try other T5 replacement tubes as well.

*reflector*
The reflector in these is abit of a joke. It's about the same as the dual tube All Glass fixture. They really should do a better job and put a pseuo parabolic reflector behind each tube to send 50 percent or more light down into the tank.

*uses*
These aren't incredibly bright. It works OK for low-to-medium light tanks. You can put two of these units over a tank and then get above medium light. I'm trying that right now on a test tank of sorts.

I'm also tempted to see if I could rig up my own reflector behind the bulb, but I don't think there is enough room in the fixture to do this.


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

so what would you recomend me getting that light? putting it over a 10Gallon


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Your 10 gallon is 20" long. The fixture is 24". 

You can get any of these, which are 20" long...of course, you still have the option of the 2x20w screw-in bulbs.

-Coralife 1x28w fixture
-Current USA Satellite 1x40w
-Current USA Orbit 1x40w
-AHSupply 2x13w retrofit kit (requires you have to a canopy)
-AHSupply 1x36w retrofit kit (requires you have to a canopy)


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Actually, the COralife fixture is a 28w 2x14w fixture. I'm trying two of them over a 10 to see how plants do with 4 T5 tubes.

All of those should work. If this is an experiement, I would go for the lowest cost fixture.


----------

